# Trotz Freesync starkes Tearing in Spielen



## deepolli (31. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe diese Frage bereits im Thread "AMD Freesync: Der G-Sync-Konkurrent im Test" gestellt, glaube aber, dass das nicht der richtige Ort ist. Hoffe, dass ich nicht eins übergezogen bekomme, weil ich das hier erneut poste.  

Jetzt zu meiner Frage/ Feststellung, da ich absolut enttäuscht von Freesync bin. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass Freesync Tearing vermeiden soll, oder liege ich da falsch? Jetzt mal zu den Fakten: Ich habe einen LG 34UM67 und die Grafikkarte Radeon Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290. Natürlich auch den neusten Treiber, der Freesync erlaubt. Wenn ich im OSD-Menü Freesync aktiviere fordert mich Catalyst auf zu wählen ob ich auch in der Grafikkarte Freesync aktivieren will. Das habe ich nun auch bestätigt und Freesync steht in Catalyst nun auch auf "enable". 

Spiele ich nun aber z.B. "Titanfall" habe ich das gleiche Tearing in der Bildmitte als wenn ich Freesync deaktiviert habe! Das Spiel hat eine konstante Framerate von 60. So weit ich weiß soll Freesync über den Bereich von 40-240Hz funktionieren.  Was mache ich nur falsch? Hat jemand von Euch selbiges erlebt? Kann mir jemand sagen was ich vergessen habe einzustellen. Würde mich über Antworten freuen, sonst geht das Zeug wieder zurück zu Amazon!

Viele Grüße


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2015)

Die LG Monitore unterstützen FreeSync bisher nur im Bereich von 48-75 Hz. 
Du müsstest dir einfach mal mit Fraps deine tatsächlichen FPS anzeigen lassen.


----------



## deepolli (31. Mai 2015)

...aber habe ich doch geschrieben...laut Fraps stabile 60Hz!


----------



## sinchilla (31. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0qS_pvpZwQ



> Disable vsync in game and enable it for your game via the nvidia control  panel or ati equivalent. This solved all the screen tearing issues I  was having.



probier mal das

Have screen tearing or vsync issues? FIX - Titanfall Message Board for PC - GameFAQs


----------



## deepolli (31. Mai 2015)

...sicherlich kann ich da irgendwas fixen, aber darum geht es im Grunde doch gar nicht, sondern dass ich von Freesync enttäuscht bin. Das gleiche Problem habe ich bei Crysis 3. Da rutscht die Framerate gelegentlich ab auf unter 48Hz, aber auch über dieser Grenze sehe ich absolut keinen Unterschied wenn ich Freesync an oder ausgeschaltet habe. Das kann doch nicht richtig sein!?!


----------



## HisN (31. Mai 2015)

Da greift wohl noch vsync, und vsync und freesync schließen sich gegenseitig aus so wie ich das mitbekommen habe.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Mai 2015)

Freesync soll ja auch hauptsächlich tearing verhindern.
Sollte es das bei Crysis 3 im Bereich von 48-75fps nicht tun, dann ist es nicht aktiv.
Dass das Bild flüssiger wird mit Free-oder Gsync, halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## deepolli (31. Mai 2015)

nein, vsync extra ausgeschaltet! Kann also nicht sein.


----------



## deepolli (31. Mai 2015)

so wie ich das sehe ist das auch bei Tearing ein Gerücht


----------



## JoM79 (31. Mai 2015)

Kann leider nur zu Gsync ne Aussage machen und da hast du absolut keine Probleme mehr mit tearing.
Titanfall lade ich gerade mal runter und gucke mal wie es da aussieht.


----------



## deepolli (31. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte mit G-Sync auch kein Problem bzgl. Tearing, aber ich finde das ist ein ganz schöner Hammer, falls ich nichts vergessen habe einzustellen. Aber was sollte ich da noch zusätzlich einstellen können? ich würde zu gerne ein Video hochladen als Beweis, jedoch kann man das hier wohl nicht. Der Hammer ist außerdem, dass ich eine konstante Framerate von 60Hz habe und das sollten doch eigentlich die bestmöglichen Voraussetzungen sein, damit Freesync funzt. Ich könnte es ja noch verstehen, wenn die Framerate schwankt, dass es da ab und zu mal ein Reißer gibt, aber überhaupt keine Veränderung ist unglaublich! Das muss doch  voher schon jemand bemerkt haben!!??


----------



## Jeretxxo (31. Mai 2015)

Aber der Schirm ist schon mit dem Displayport verbunden und nicht über HDMI oder?


----------



## deepolli (31. Mai 2015)

Mit DisplayPort, ich glaube sonst ist es auch gar nicht möglich Freesync zu enablen!


----------



## JoM79 (31. Mai 2015)

Hast du Vsync im Spiel aus?
Habe gerade getestet und mit Gsync funktioniert es einwandfrei.


----------



## deepolli (31. Mai 2015)

Ja, habe in beiden Spielen V-Sync auf "off" stehen. Steht auch schon weiter oben. Ich habe bei Titanfall genau mittig des Bildes extremes Tearing. Schalte doch bitte mal G-Sync aus, dann müsstest Du das auch sehen!


----------



## deepolli (31. Mai 2015)

Kann man denn hier nirgendwo etwas hochladen? Die Problematik dürfte auch für andere äußerst wichtig sein! Wie gesagt, ich habe auch schon einen Monitor mit G-Sync gehabt und da hat das wunderbar funktioniert! Aber das hier stinkt zum Himmel


----------



## Leitwolf200 (31. Mai 2015)

Hast du nen YT Acc.?
Wenn ja hochladen und dann link hier posten.


----------



## deepolli (31. Mai 2015)

Nein, aber meine Freundin! Werde sie gleich mal höflich bitten


----------



## JoM79 (31. Mai 2015)

deepolli schrieb:


> Schalte doch bitte mal G-Sync aus, dann müsstest Du das auch sehen!


Würde ich gerne tun, geht aber leider nicht

Bitte mach auch nicht immer Doppelposts, dafür gibts den Bearbeiten Button.


----------



## deepolli (31. Mai 2015)

OK, sorry! Lade das Video gerade hoch...dauert aber noch etwas.


----------



## deepolli (31. Mai 2015)

....so, ist hochgeladen unter diesem Link: Tearing Titanfall Freesync - YouTube
Ich hoffe das ist scharf genug, aber oben in der Ecke sieht man auch Fraps mit konstanten 60Hz


----------



## JoM79 (31. Mai 2015)

Was mich wundert, ist dass du konstant 60Hz anliegen hast.
Ohne Vsync an sollte es ja relativ schwankend sein und dann Freesync greifen.


----------



## deepolli (31. Mai 2015)

Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt, da nur ab und zu mal die 59 aufblitzt, aber ansonsten absolut gleichmäßig. Aber das müsste doch für Freesync ein leichtes sein, da das Tearing zu unterbinden. Bei Crysis 3 sieht das aber anders aus und da schwankt sie extrem. Wo liegt Deine Framerate?


----------



## JoM79 (31. Mai 2015)

Bei Titanfall irgendwo bei 70-90, Crysis 3 habe ich nicht installiert.


----------



## deepolli (31. Mai 2015)

Das wird an Deiner leistungsstarken Grafikkarte liegen, die hat ja ein wenig mehr als die die ich hier drin habe. Ich wünschte mir, dass dies hier ein paar User lesen würden die ebenfalls einen Monitor mit Freesync haben. Dann wüsste ich, ob ich was falsch mache, oder aber ich würde hier nen Skandal aufdecken, dass Freesync nur blödes Gelaber ist und überhaupt nicht wirkt. Ganz ehrlich....ich habe hier überhaupt nicht den Eindruck, dass sich bei irgendeinem Spiel etwas verbessert. Ich bin absolut enttäuscht und werde, falls ich keine Lösung finden werde, wieder einen G-Sync Monitor kaufen. Die 970 habe ich ja noch. Dann klappt das auch mit Anti-Tearing.


----------



## s_mcclain (31. Mai 2015)

Hast du evtl. im AMD Treiber Vsync als Override Aktiviert?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deepolli (31. Mai 2015)

Mmmh, ich bin gerade im Catalyst und in den Einstellungen "Leistung" -> "AMD OverDrive" Da soll ich erst Lizensvereinbarungen akzeptieren. Da habe ich noch nichts verstellt, demnach kann es das auch nicht sein. Weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nicht was das ist! Geht es da nicht darum, wenn ich eine Rechner auf AMD Prozessor basierend habe, was freizuschalten?


----------



## s_mcclain (31. Mai 2015)

Nich Overdrive. Mit override meinte ich die spieleübergreifende aktivierung von vsync durch den treiber. wie im gelinkten bild


EDIT:

Und nein, das Overdreive hat nix mit der CPU zu tun, sondern ist fürs OC der GPU zuständig.


----------



## deepolli (31. Mai 2015)

Achso, aber bei mir steht das was Du meintest auf "Aus, falls nicht von Anwendungen festgelegt"


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (31. Mai 2015)

Seltsam auf der CES war das was anderes. Zudem das du konstante 60fps hast, lässt auf einen Vsync im Spiel oder Übergreifend im Treiber schliessen. Das du jetzt etwas entdeckst was andere noch nie gesehen haben, halt ich doch leicht übertrieben. Der ASUS MG279Q unterbindet Tearing gut, aber hier macht die Firmware ab 90Hz noch ein Problem.


----------



## deepolli (31. Mai 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Seltsam auf der CES war das was anderes. Zudem das du konstante 60fps hast, lässt auf einen Vsync im Spiel oder Übergreifend im Treiber schliessen. Das du jetzt etwas entdeckst was andere noch nie gesehen haben, halt ich doch leicht übertrieben. Der ASUS MG279Q unterbindet Tearing gut, aber hier macht die Firmware ab 90Hz noch ein Problem.



Das war auch mehr als Gag zu verstehen, als dass ich es ernst gemeint habe, mit dem entdecken. Wenn ich dir aber sage, dass ich sämtliche Dinge ausgestellt habe, dann solltest du mir das schon glauben. Ich sag Dir mal kurz wie es lief:

Vorgstern die Grafikkarte erhalten,....installiert mit Treiber Catalyst 15.4.1.... Titanfall installiert, Crysis 3 installiert.... Freesync im OSD aktiviert, auf Catalyst ebenfalls auf "Enable", Vsync deaktiviert,  gespielt,...gesehen....gefilmt.....hier gepostet! Mehr habe icvh nicht getan. Jetzt sag mir wo ich da irgendwelche hilfen eingeschaltet habe?!?

Jetzt frage ich mich gerade an wen ich mich wenden muss, wenn ich hier keine Lösung finde. Wendet man sich dann an LG, oder wie läuft das? Ich habe keine Ahnung. Gerade auch weil ich den Monitor sonst recht gut finde. Aber der entscheidende Kaufgrund war eigentlich Freesync, dass ich aber anscheinend irgendwie nicht in Gang bringe. Guter Rat ist teuer


----------



## Brehministrator (31. Mai 2015)

Im Prinzip bist du in einem Forum wie hier schon an der richtigen Adresse, da ist die Hilfe meistens besser als bei irgendeinem Support  Leider konnte dir ja bisher keiner helfen, weil das Problem scheinbar nicht weit verbreitet ist.

Eine Idee, die ich noch hätte, wäre es, den Einfluss des Spieles völlig zu eliminieren. Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo eine kleine "Freesync-Test-Anwendung", die jemand mal geschrieben hat? Ich meine eine Anwendung, die im Normalfall *extremes* Tearing erzeugt, so dass man auf den ersten Blick sieht, wenn FreeSync aktiv ist. Sollte ja eigentlich ein leichtes sein, so was mal zu programmieren - hat bestimmt einer schon getan.

Dort gibt es dann potentiell keine versteckten Einstellungen, die vielleicht doch "heimlich" V-Sync aktivieren.

Deine total konstante Framerate beweist ja eigentlich, dass V-Sync bei dir an ist, obwohl du es nicht eingeschaltet hast. Anders könnte man nie so eine feste Framerate bekommen. Jetzt muss "nur noch" der Grund gefunden werden, wieso es an ist ^^


----------



## JoM79 (31. Mai 2015)

Nur wenn Vsync an wäre, dürfte es nicht zu tearing kommen.


----------



## Brehministrator (31. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur wenn Vsync an wäre, dürfte es nicht zu tearing kommen.



Ja, ist auch wieder wahr... Sehr komische Sache das alles. Da ist eine Ferndiagnose etwas schwer


----------



## deepolli (31. Mai 2015)

Ich bin auch absolut überfordert. Bei Crysis 3 schwankt die Framerate auch extrem und da greift Feesync teilweise, jedoch sieht man es da nicht so heftig, wegen der Dunkelheit. Ich kann mir das bei Titanfall auch nicht erklären, aber sehe halt deutlich (und ihr ja auch) was das für ein Mist ist. Kann es vielleicht sein, dass die Framerate nur in dem Tutorial so fix ist? Ich habe das Spiel noch nicht weiter gespielt, da ich es nur als Teaser runtergeladen habe. Aber trotzdem habe ich da jegliches Vsync ausgeschaltet. Ich müsste es kaufen um es weiter zu spielen, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass sich an dem Problem was ändert. Wenn ich in den Einstellungen bei Titanfall Vsync einschalte, ist dort auch kein Tearing mehr. Das ist doch aber nicht die Lösung, wenn ich so etwas wie Freesync habe, oder?


----------



## Brehministrator (31. Mai 2015)

Jepp, V-Sync einschalten ist definitiv keine Lösung, denn dann kommt ja wieder das klassische Problem, dass ein Frame ganz wegfällt, wenn er nicht genau im 60-FPS-Takt kommt. Wie du selbst schon schreibst, dann hättest du nicht extra Monitor/Grafikkarte mit FreeSync kaufen müssen.

Bleib da auf jeden Fall dran. Es muss ja eine Lösung geben. Man kann definitiv sagen, dass das so nicht normal ist. FreeSync funktioniert im Allgemeinen ja ähnlich gut wie G-Sync, hat PCGH ja damals beim Test geschrieben. Man kann da also durchaus mit dieser Erwartung herangehen...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (31. Mai 2015)

deepolli schrieb:


> Das war auch mehr als Gag zu verstehen, als dass ich es ernst gemeint habe, mit dem entdecken. Wenn ich dir aber sage, dass ich sämtliche Dinge ausgestellt habe, dann solltest du mir das schon glauben. Ich sag Dir mal kurz wie es lief:
> 
> Vorgstern die Grafikkarte erhalten,....installiert mit Treiber Catalyst 15.4.1.... Titanfall installiert, Crysis 3 installiert.... Freesync im OSD aktiviert, auf Catalyst ebenfalls auf "Enable", Vsync deaktiviert,  gespielt,...gesehen....gefilmt.....hier gepostet! Mehr habe icvh nicht getan. Jetzt sag mir wo ich da irgendwelche hilfen eingeschaltet habe?!?
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mich gerade an wen ich mich wenden muss, wenn ich hier keine Lösung finde. Wendet man sich dann an LG, oder wie läuft das? Ich habe keine Ahnung. Gerade auch weil ich den Monitor sonst recht gut finde. Aber der entscheidende Kaufgrund war eigentlich Freesync, dass ich aber anscheinend irgendwie nicht in Gang bringe. Guter Rat ist teuer



Kurze Frage zwischendurch: Hast du den NVidia Treiber runtergeschmissen und nen cleaner für die Leichen drüberlaufen lassen?


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2015)

Du wirst doch sicher auch noch ein anderes Spiel außer Titanfall und Crysis3 haben. Ein Strategiespiel würde sich ganz gut eignen. Beim Scrollen über die Map kann man meistens recht gut Tearing erzeugen.

Eine weiter Möglichkeit wäre natürlich auch das bei deinem Monitor etwas defekt ist. Vielleicht solltest du doch mal beim Support nachfragen.


----------



## orbn (1. Juni 2015)

Servus,

ich hab zwar kein Titanfall und kein Freesync.. aber das erste was mir google vorschlägt wenn ich "titanfall 60 fps" eingeb ist "titanfall 60 fps lock"

Ein Reddit-Nutzer dazu :

"This happened on the patch that introduced 144hz support. The game is locked to 60 without V sync or up to 144hz with vsync on

Its been this way for a while now. I complained about it when that patch came out because I used to use the v sync trick to disable the 60fps lock (I only have a 60hz monitor) but that doesn't work anymore either
"


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juni 2015)

Geht bei mir mit Gsync und ohne Vsync ohne Probleme über 60fps.


----------



## deepolli (1. Juni 2015)

Werde da heute Abend mal wieder dran  gehen, bin gerade auf der Arbeit! Dann schau ich mal nach so einen Strategiespiel! Danke schon mal für eure Unterstützung bis jetzt!


----------



## deepolli (1. Juni 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zwischendurch: Hast du den NVidia Treiber runtergeschmissen und nen cleaner für die Leichen drüberlaufen lassen?



Habe den Driver Uninstaller drüber laufen lassen! Daran wird es nicht liegen!



> ich hab zwar kein Titanfall und kein Freesync.. aber das erste was mir google vorschlägt wenn ich "titanfall 60 fps" eingeb ist "titanfall 60 fps lock"
> 
> Ein Reddit-Nutzer dazu :
> 
> ...



Leider steht da, dass nur Nvidia User das Ganze delocken können....schade 

Also werde ich Titanfall schon mal nicht spielen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (1. Juni 2015)

Probiere doch CiV, LOL, SC2, Dota2 und evtl. die CS Reihe (CS:S, CS:Go) mit BF (BFBC2, BF3, BF4).


----------



## deepolli (1. Juni 2015)

So, jetzt gerade Civilization Beyond Earth installiert und das gleiche Problem. Es macht keinen großartigen bis gar keinen Unterschied, ob ich Freesync ein- oder ausgeschaltet habe.  Wenn ich horizontal über über das Spielfeld scrolle sehe ich Tearing und zum Teil noch Stuttering. Die Framerate liegt irgendwas bei 120FPS. Vsync natürlich ausgeschaltet. So langsam habe ich auch keinen Bock mehr


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (1. Juni 2015)

Könnte eventuell der Scaler im A**** sein?


----------



## deepolli (1. Juni 2015)

Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung! Für solch einen Schmarrn würde ich auf jeden Fall keine Kohle ausgeben. Ist denn da draußen niemand der einen LG 34UM67 hat?
Lade gerde DOTA2 herunter...wenn ich da auch keinen Erfolg habe gebe ich glaube ich auf!


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (1. Juni 2015)

Downloade dir mal das tool hier runter: https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1011625/

Musst bisschen scrollen. Über dem ersten Bild mit dem Windrat bei Punkt 3 findest du den Link.


----------



## Schiggy (1. Juni 2015)

Hi, die AMD Demo mit dem Windrad kannst du hier runterladen.

Diese Demo wurde auch von PCGH vorgeführt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wp-UYPNmpmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Einfach mal ausprobieren!

Edit: Da war Bot_mit_ping wohl schneller.


----------



## deepolli (1. Juni 2015)

Schiggy schrieb:


> Hi, die AMD Demo mit dem Windrad kannst du hier runterladen.
> 
> Diese Demo wurde auch von PCGH vorgeführt:
> 
> ...



Oh, klasse! Das habe ich schon die ganze zeit gesucht


----------



## deepolli (1. Juni 2015)

So, geladen, ausprobiert und funzt! Das bringt mir aber trotzdem nix, da ich in den Spielen trotzdem Tearing habe!  Versuche jetzt mal Dota2!

So Dota2 versucht. Wollte erstmal schauen ob das Spiel überhaupt Tearing verursacht. Also Vsync ausgeschaltet und auch Freesync ausgeschaltet. Komischerweise habe ich dort auch feste 60Frames. Da bewegt sich nix  Dazu absolut null Tearing! Habe jetzt keinen Bock mehr und gehe schlafen. 

Gute Nacht @all!


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. Juni 2015)

und was ist, wenn du in Dota 2 kein Tearing hast? Bist du dann zufrieden? 
Fang nochmal von 0 an und schau ob du wirklich alles richtig eingestellt hast. Wenn ja schick das Klump zurück. Oder lass ihn dir umtauschen. Oder du machst dich weiter unglücklich.


----------



## deepolli (2. Juni 2015)

Nein, aber heute Nacht hatte ich keinen bock mehr! Aufgeben werde ich bestimmt nicht


----------



## Schiggy (2. Juni 2015)

Frage an alle:
In der vorletzten PCGH-Ausgabe stand ja, dass Freesync automatisch durch Vsync abgelöst wird, sobald die FPS den Frequenzbereich des Monitors übersteigen (in diesem Fall 75 Hz). Kann es sein, dass die GPU des Threaderstellers mehr als 75 FPS  rendert und dadurch Vsync aktiviert wird, wodurch wiederum die FPS auf 60 limitiert werden?

Diese Funktion kann man laut PCGH abschalten, ich weiß aber nicht wo. Klick dich mal durchs Catalyst Control Center. Dann hättest du allerdings oberhalb von 75 FPS wieder Tearing statt Vsync.

Und eine andere Sache: Hast du bei dir im  CCC den FPS Limiter  (s. Grafik)? Falls  ja, aktivier den doch mal und begrenze auf 75.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe selber leider  keinen Freesync Monitor zum testen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2015)

Vsync funktioniert nicht über der maximalen Bildwiederholfrequenz des Monitors, also kann das nicht sein.


----------



## Schiggy (2. Juni 2015)

Hast du den Artikel in der PCGH nicht gelesen? Ich zitiere mal den Abschnitt des Artikels:


> AMD lässt bei Freesync den Spieler entscheiden: Im Treiber lässt sich einstellen, ob *oberhalb des Frequenzspektrums des Monitors V-Sync aktiviert* werden soll oder nicht. Wählt man diese Option, so hat dies die gleichen Auswirkungen wie auch bei Nvidias G-Sync. Deaktiviert man hingegen V-Sync ab 144 Hertz, führt dies zwar zu einer direkteren Eingabe und Umsetzung der Tastatur- und Mausbefehle, allerdings tritt dann wieder das Tearing auf - ein Problem, welches Adaptive-Sync eigentlich vermeiden will.


Quelle: PCGH 06/2015, Seite 70


----------



## Chemenu (2. Juni 2015)

Schiggy schrieb:


> Und eine andere Sache: Hast du bei dir im  CCC den FPS Limiter  (s. Grafik)? Falls  ja, aktivier den doch mal und begrenze auf 75.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo kommt denn diese Option im CCC her? Ich hab die nicht? 
Oder ist die erst im letzten Beta Treiber eingeführt worden? Ich hab aktuell noch den Omega Treiber drauf.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2015)

Ein Monitor kann nicht mehr als seine vorgegebene Bildwiederholfrequenz synchronisieren.
Beim Asus MG279Q funktioniert Freesync nur bis 90Hz.
Gehen deine fps jetzt über dieses Frequenzspektrum hinaus, kannst du entscheiden ob Vsync bis 144Hz anktiviert werden soll oder nicht.
Steht auch direkt in deinem Zitat drin:


> Deaktiviert man hingegen V-Sync *ab* 144Hertz...


----------



## Schiggy (2. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein Monitor kann nicht mehr als seine vorgegebene Bildwiederholfrequenz synchronisieren.
> Beim Asus MG279Q funktioniert Freesync nur bis 90Hz.
> Gehen deine fps jetzt über dieses Frequenzspektrum hinaus, kannst du entscheiden ob Vsync bis 144Hz anktiviert werden soll oder nicht.
> Steht auch direkt in deinem Zitat drin:


Also ich stimme dir da zu, dass ein Monitor nicht mehr als die vorgegebene Bildwiederholfrequenz synchronisieren kann. Aber der Abschnitt bezieht sich auf den Benq XL2730Z, welcher laut Artikel Freesync zwischen 40 und 144 Hz kann. Und mit "ab 144 Hz" verstehe ich alles was darüber liegt. Also verstehe ich es so,  dass ab 144 FPS (und mehr) die Frames limitiert werden, damit Vsync funktionieren kann.
Wenn ich an meinem stinknormalen 60 Hz Monitor Vsync einschalte funktioniert es ja auch  nur indem die GPU die FPS auf 60 beschränkt. Und ich vermute, dass das das Problem des Threaderstellers sein könnte. Oder habe ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler?


----------



## orbn (2. Juni 2015)

Servus,

der TE hat ja gesagt er hatte schon G-Sync und hat auch noch ne GTX970 rumfliegen, wurden die Treiber "sauber" deinstalliert?


----------



## deepolli (2. Juni 2015)

Wurde mit dem Display uninstaller entfernt! Werde aber den Treiber erneut deinstallieren und neu versuchen! Melde mich heute Abend erneut zu Wort! Danke für eure ganzen Vorschläge! Müsst ihr denn alle gar nicht arbeiten! Will auch nach Hause :-/


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2015)

Doch, aber nur nachts.


----------



## deepolli (2. Juni 2015)

So, musste gerade noch etwas erledigen. Ich habe nun erneut mit DDU komplett alles platt gemacht und den nackten Treiber neu installiert. Leider ist alles wie vorher.  Titanfall habe ich zwar nicht mehr aber Civilization produziert weiterhin ekliges Tearing beim scrollen der Map. Die AMD-Demo (Windmühle) funktioniert wie sie es soll. Demnach kann auch nix kaputt sein!  Aber was bringt mir solch ein Tool, wenn  das in Spielen nicht umgesetzt wird. Könnte mir Battlefield 4 als Probewoche runterladen, aber ich meine in dem Spiel gab es gar kein Tearing, so weit ich mich erinnern kann. Weiß noch jemand ein Spiel das im allgemeinen starkes Tearing hervorruft? Ich werde morgen mal den Support anticken!


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2015)

So ziemlich jedes Spiel mit hohen fps und Bewegungen sollte tearing erzeugen.


----------



## deepolli (2. Juni 2015)

Naja, das eine mehr und das andere halt weniger! Aber vielleicht eines, wie Titanfall. So extremes Tearing habe ich eigentlich auch sonst noch nirgendwo gesehen. Egal, ich lade mal BF4 runter und schau da mal!


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. Juni 2015)

Hey
DeadSpace 1 und 2 sind so die Könige unter dem Tearing.
Solltest du 1 davon haben nimm das zum Testen einfach ins flackerne Licht stellen und gut da haste nämlich Tearing ohne ende und sollte mit Freesync on so gut wie verschwunden sein.
BF4 hat eher wenig Tearing.
Zur not kaufen DS1 sollte es für 3Euro schon geben sowie der 2te 5-10€ zumal die 2Spiele sich auch lohnen zu zocken sind 2der beste die es gab.


----------



## orbn (5. Juni 2015)

Kannst du mal beobachten (falls es geht) welche hz Zahl Monitor steht im Monitor-On-Screen-Menu ? (Normalerweise unter Menu -> Informationen ).


----------



## deepolli (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
sorry dass ich in der letzten Zeit nicht online war, da was unschönes passiert ist. Ich habe die Kiste zurück geschickt weil ich mich nicht weiter ärgern wollte. Trotzdem nochmals vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe. Fall sich irgend jemand die Kiste wegen Freesync kaufen will, dann kann ich nur davon abraten. 

Greetz
deep


----------



## Zergoras (19. Juli 2015)

Dann klinke ich mich hier mal ein, ich habe die Demo mit der Windmühle getestet, läuft alles sauber wie es soll. Bei einigen Spielen funktioniert Freesync aber scheinbar nicht, wie z.B. bei Batman Arkham Asylum. Dort habe ich wirklich massives Tearing, trotz gelockten 60fps. Vsync ist deaktiviert. Das gleiche Problem gibt es an einigen Stellen in Dirt Rally. Das sind die Spiele, die mir bis jetzt aufgefallen sind. Woran kann das liegen? Vsync ist im Treiber nicht aktiviert. Angeschlossen ist eine Fury X per Displayport an einem Samsung U32E850R mit dem Treiber 15.7.

EDIT 02.08.15: Der neue Treiber 15.7.1 für Win 10 hat das Problem gelöst, funktioniert jetzt.


----------

